# Living in Ruwais for NAWAH



## vishakhaahuja

Hello All,

My husband got an offer from NAWAH & we are planning to move in UAE. I have few queries, any lead is highly appreciated

1. If anyone from NAWAH, can anyone help me about accommodation in Ruwais ? will it be furnished or how it is ?

2. Any option for spouse to work as I can sense it is very deserted area.

3. Is anyone else been recruited directly from NAWAH & planning to move by this year end?


Thanks,
Vishakha


----------



## Coolhari

Hello Vishakha, 

I am in talks with Nawah about a position there through a consultancy in Mumbai, (cant take the name of consultancy here but if you are also approaching in similar way then probably we are talking through same consultancy). I am from IT background and married. My security clearance is pending since July and there has been no updates from consultancy on this. There is no direct contact with Nawah, all the communication is happening through consultancy. The process is slow like hell and with no response from consultancy at times which makes me think whether this contract is real or not. Though I am still awaiting on my confirmation letter which will be released once security clearance is done, the consultancy had already asked me to get my medicals done which I did. They were also asking me to get the certificates attested in advance but I told them I will do it only when I have received the confirmation letter from Nawah. 

Moreover there is not much information available on net about the working and living conditions in Nawah which force me to rethink again and again whether I should go for it or not. 

I am posting all this detailed information here because it might help you or someone else who is in the same boat. If you are also experiencing the same then please share your experiences. 

Thanks.


----------



## jan01

*Ruwais, School, Living*

Hi Vishaka, 

Hope you are doing good
Even I am also looking for same information and in addition to that is any best schools available in Ruwais for study.
Appreciate your kind response

tqs, 
jan


----------



## jagstech1986

Hi Vishaka & Colhari,
Have landed in NAWAH for the job, my expected date is in Jan. Can you share some insights please.


----------



## Coolhari

jagstech1986 said:


> Hi Vishaka & Colhari,
> Have landed in NAWAH for the job, my expected date is in Jan. Can you share some insights please.


Hi, I will be joining in Jan too, not yet reached Nawah. Have you reached Nawah?


----------



## jagstech1986

Coolhari said:


> Hi, I will be joining in Jan too, not yet reached Nawah. Have you reached Nawah?


Not yet, Joining date they gave Jan 6th.... Visa, Tickets, accomodation, etc no updates on that yet...!!

You got the Visa ?


----------



## Coolhari

jagstech1986 said:


> Coolhari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I will be joining in Jan too, not yet reached Nawah. Have you reached Nawah?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, Joining date they gave Jan 6th.... Visa, Tickets, accomodation, etc no updates on that yet...!!
> 
> You got the Visa ?
Click to expand...

Same here.I haven't got the visa either and there are no further updates. I believe you are from India. Is there a way that we can connect offline?


----------



## jagstech1986

Coolhari said:


> Same here.I haven't got the visa either and there are no further updates. I believe you are from India. Is there a way that we can connect offline?


YEs, definately - How do I reach you ?


----------



## Coolhari

jagstech1986 said:


> Coolhari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.I haven't got the visa either and there are no further updates. I believe you are from India. Is there a way that we can connect offline?
> 
> 
> 
> YEs, definately - How do I reach you ?
Click to expand...

You can send me a personal message on this forum. I tried to do so but looks like you need to activate some settings to receive personal messages on your side.


----------



## Ricowoman

vishakhaahuja said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My husband got an offer from NAWAH & we are planning to move in UAE. I have few queries, any lead is highly appreciated
> 
> 1. If anyone from NAWAH, can anyone help me about accommodation in Ruwais ? will it be furnished or how it is ?
> 
> 2. Any option for spouse to work as I can sense it is very deserted area.
> 
> 3. Is anyone else been recruited directly from NAWAH & planning to move by this year end?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishakha


Hi. Did you end up moving there and if so can you give an update?


----------

